# Food? Gels? Supplements? What do you use?



## Hopey (7 Jan 2019)

I was out on a 42 mile ride today, and turned out to be a bit underprepared. The ride consisted of 3500ft of climbing, and by half way through I was out of food and knackered - more than 15 miles from the nearest shop. I had to take a detour near the end to a garage to fuel me up for the last 5 miles.

I left just after lunch and took some food (some fruit, a small bag of chocolate pretzels) to keep me going as I thought I wouldn't need much at ~40 miles since I'd not long eaten. I was obviously wrong, and the constant climbing and brutal head/side winds (I was going 8mph on a downhill at one point) made it much worse.

Apart from my back (another topic entirely) I wasn't sore or stiff - my legs had a lot of strength left in them but it was the hunger and lack of energy that killed me.

One of my goals for this year is to do my first century, and I want to get smart about building my distance. After today I have a fear of bonking miles and miles away from any town or village, and want to make sure that never happens.

I've done 50 milers with a lunch stop half way through and was (almost) fine. A mid-ride meal isn't always possible though. I've never used energy gels, but usually pack things like oatcakes, fruit and sweet stuff.

The wife is surprisingly happy to add whatever food or energy stuff I want to our next shopping list. For training, should I stick with food, or should I be looking at buying things like gels, etc?

On the same note, with drinks, I usually go 1 x bottle water and 1 x bottle of squash. Should I look at electrolyte drinks instead? I'd rather not buy into the marketing stuff if water and squash is 90% as good.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2019)

Surely, you mean 3,500 *feet *of climbing? 

We have some _really _hilly loops round here that come in at 25 metres of ascent per km but if your numbers are right then yours would have been double that! 

I mix water and OJ 2:1 and add a couple of scoops of maltodextrin powder per 750 mL on long rides. I'd have a few snacks here and there too - maybe a Coke and a sandwich or cereal bar.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jan 2019)

Always have a decent breakfast before going out, either scrambled eggs on toast with smoked salmon, or a big bowl of fruit n fibre with whole milk.

SIS Go electrolyte tabs in my water (2x800 ml bottles on every ride) to keep hydrated - I've only ever needed more in the hottest of days.

High5 energy bars are good and work as a mid ride top up (for me), with a Snickers bar or Haribo Tangfastic if I need a quick boost.

Edit to add that gels are the work of Satan. If you want to try them, High5 seem to be the gentlest on the system, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Hopey (7 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Surely, you mean 3,500 *feet *of climbing?



Oops, yup. Fixed!


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jan 2019)

I carry gels occasionaly but rarely use them. Jelly babies famously do the same job for a fraction of the price. I do use eloctrolyte tabs when on a long ride or a hot sweaty day. Food stop on a long ride, carry a choc bar/flapjack/maltloaf with you for emergency use. I've done my first 4 imperial centuries in 2018 after previously my highest was 74 miles. 1st was 101 miles, then another at 105 miles and 118 and the 4th 132 miles. I don't know what your average speed is but on rides uo to 74 miles mine was around 14-15mph. By dropping that down to 12-13mph the centuries were no bother, even hilly ones.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jan 2019)

Food works. Whatever you like.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jan 2019)

Never used an energy gel/bar. Tried electrolyte drinks once when in recovery a few years back but never since. For my century rides I stick to normal breakfast (granola + milk), cup of tea and coffee. For the ride I'll take I few bits of Soreen (or homemade banana + honey loaf), and a few choccy bars (Snickers, Double Decker etc) and 2 x 750ml bottles. In the Winter that's enough fluid, but Summer demands a stop to top up. If I find a decent place to stop on the route around 60 - 70 miles in then coffee and cake. 
50 - 60 milers tend to have a bit of cake/choccy bar and a bottle, less than that and it's just fluids.


----------



## lane (7 Jan 2019)

I carry some Aldi cereal bars because they don't cost much. Maybe some Jelly babies.


----------



## tom73 (7 Jan 2019)

@NorthernDave smoked salmon ooooo get you. 

A good breakfast is a must for me porridge hits the spot plus it’s slow relese so keeps your energy up for a few old miles. 

Tried a few different electrolyte tablets the cheep ones taste cheep and artificial. Found the best for taste and effective to be high5 zero pink the grapefruit is my favourite. Helps keep the cramps at bay and in the past have had potassium level issues so help keep them topped up. Always carry a few sis energy gels and bars for an emergency. Inc an electrolyte gel in case a run out of water. Don’t forget post ride fuel too sis Rego Recovery chocolate flavour sure is nice end to a ride once home it’s quick and hit the spot.


----------



## OnTheRopes (7 Jan 2019)

Energy bars and gels are good but you don't need them.
Start with a good breakfast, porridge and toast and marmalade for me.
I carry a banana cut in half, two if its a really long ride and a bit of flapjack or similar.
If the ride is going to be long I will put some Torq Energy drink in a bottle, otherwise just water.
I carry a gel sometimes just as a backup.
Fig Roll biscuits are a great source of energy


----------



## Hopey (7 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the replies all - seems a few of you use the energy drink tablets. What do they do that food/gels and water/juice doesn't?


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2019)

Decathlon's own 'energy' powder is good - not too sweet either - I take this on plus 2 hour rides.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jan 2019)

tom73 said:


> @NorthernDave smoked salmon ooooo get you.



I know, does sound a bit poncy doesn't it? 
But it's no more expensive than decent bacon. 



Hopey said:


> Thanks for the replies all - seems a few of you use the energy drink tablets. What do they do that food/gels and water/juice doesn't?



The electrolyte tabs improve hydration over plain water and help avoid cramping. Plus they make the water taste better!
There are whole threads on the subject.


----------



## tom73 (7 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I know, does sound a bit poncy doesn't it?
> But it's no more expensive than decent bacon.
> 
> Maybe so but no match for a good dash of daddies or HP.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Jan 2019)

I have boxes of gels that people give me for Christmas and my birthday because I am a cyclist. I usually carry one on longer rides for an emergency, but cannot remember the last time I actually consumed one. My guess is by now they have fermented so I should probably see if they have improved. For fuel, seeing as I very rarely stop on a ride I eat a pork pie or a chocolate croissant. If I have not scoffed them all at home then a little pack of Harribo stolen from my kids is a special treat.

I do suffer from cramps on long rides, so anything longer than 50 miles and I will have an electrolyte tan or two in my bottles, I think they work, it is difficult to tell.


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Jan 2019)

I used to use sugary foods, but had a terrible gastric experience whilst on a cycling tour, which spoilt my tour. 

I decided to train with nothing but water and eat savoury foods For me I eat a 100g of porridge in the mornings and eat a sandwich every 2 Hours mostly ham and cheese. Since then i dont suffer and have better long ride performance eating less often


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2019)

Food every time.


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2019)

Food, gels are disgusting!
Porridge for breakfast, sandwich or roll, flapjack, cake, granola squares, haribo jelly babies
I can’t do chocolate though as fuel for riding, too cloying, makes me feel icky


----------



## derrick (7 Jan 2019)

A good meal the night before the ride. A light breakfast. I normally have a yogurt. Orange juice in my bottle. A 45 mile ride you should not need anything else. You will need to take something with you to get through a 100 mile ride.but proper food not gels.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jan 2019)

Cake, Cake, Cake.

It may not be any good as a supplement.

But it makes you feel better and gives you a sit down.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jan 2019)

Food, water and, on longer rides, electrolyte tablets in the water. 

It’s worth learning what carbohydrates and proteins food contains and find the right balance for you. 

There is no ‘one solution fits all’ as every individual is different and every body has different needs depending on how we exert ourselves - we all put different amounts of effort into our cycling and our bodies burn fuel at different rates. 

I use the electrolyte tablets because I was feeling wiped out after longer rides and after a spot of research, I read that I might be experiencing an electrolyte imbalance. Tried the soluble tablets and I’ve never felt wiped out since. 

Work out what’s right for you. Unfortunately, this is mostly done by trial and error.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Jan 2019)

Up to 45 miles or so, in general I can manage with what I have eaten, (usually a cereal breakfast and mug of tea). More than that, because I very rarely do cafe stops, I take a cheese sandwich or pasty, which I will nibble at from around 30 miles at roughly 10 miles intervals, depending upon the terrain. Also normally lurking in my bike bag are Decathlon gel as a back up and a pack of jelly beans or babies for when thing really get tough.
For drink usually some cordial with a small pinch of salt.


----------



## wonderloaf (8 Jan 2019)

I've just discovered the energy giving benefits of porridge, a bowl of that before a ride and I'm good for 2 hours or so / 30 - 40 miles. I still put a large B&M flapjack and a few High 5 gels in the jersey pocket though 'just-in-case', I've only ever got close to 'bonking' once and don't intend to repeat the experience! For hydration in summer it's 2 x 800ml bottles with hydration tabs, I use the 'For Goodness Shakes' ones from Wiggle (and occasionally available from Morrisons) as they're a bit cheaper than High 5/SIS and I prefer the taste, without them I'm susceptible to cramps. In winter I don't need so much water so I use a 1 litre SIS mega-bottle and the emergency waterproof jacket goes in the second bottle cage.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2019)

Just water and real food for me even on distances of 100+ miles. I did once try the drink tablets that came free from some event or other I entered. I felt great after riding 130 miles that day, but then the next time I used them I just thought Meh! Maybe I was just on a good day the first time I used them, not really bothered since and have not suffered as a result.
My main problem is remembering to eat and hydrate often enough to keep fresh. It is often late in the day when I realise I am only just finishing my first bottle and then it is a struggle to catch up and I can start to feel a little worse for wear.
EDIT: That last point might be the reason the drink tablets worked so well the first time. Because I had 'magic' water and was thinking about it more perhaps I actually drank enough to stay properly hydrated?


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Jan 2019)

porridge, brown toast, flapjacks, jelly babies. any combination of these works for me. hydration is also key to a decent ride for me so some form of diluted cordial plus a pinch of salt if I don't have any tabs to drop into my drink.

its always better to carry a little more than you need - the old saying that it is better to have and not need than need and not have works for me.

Gels are fine for emergencies but im not a racing cyclist so any extra weight from a flapjack or pack of sweets wont make a difference to me.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Jan 2019)

I've used Quaker porridge to go bars for a good few months now & find them very good. Did one ride of about 80 miles, with a bit of climbing, last summer, bowl of cereal before I set off & one porridge bar whilst out on the bike & felt fine. Cheap as chips too, a local outlet was selling them at 4 bars for a quid 
I tend to carry a gel in case of emergencies, but don't often use them. Normally get 12 free from SIS on one of their promotions & don't generally use them before they are out of date


----------



## mjr (8 Jan 2019)

Food. Hitchhikers' muscle relaxant can also be good with it sometimes 

I thought those water additive tablets only worked to prevent cramps if one was deficient in something they contain.


----------



## vickster (8 Jan 2019)

Water maybe?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jan 2019)

mjr said:


> Food. Hitchhikers' muscle relaxant can also be good with it sometimes
> 
> I thought those water additive tablets only worked to prevent cramps if one was deficient in something they contain.


Maybe if cramp was caused by lack of one or combination of them.

The jury is still out on the real cause iirc


----------



## mgs315 (8 Jan 2019)

I guess I’m a bit against the grain then as (although I fuel with real food before) I tend to use gels (Sis-Go Apple once an hour) and electrolyte (Hi-5 tablets you get cheap in Lidl every now and then in one bottle, water in the other).

Usually followed by cake and a big coffee at the end but you can’t win them all.


----------



## Milzy (8 Jan 2019)

Cliff products are great, Oliver From the GCN show rates them.


----------



## tom73 (8 Jan 2019)

Milzy said:


> Cliff products are great, Oliver From the GCN show rates them.


 
They also do lots of big bite sized tasters at the bike show too.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (8 Jan 2019)

High 5 tablets in my water bottles. Porridge for breakfast, normal food when I’m out on the bike, mainly bananas, and a cafe stop on longer rides - latte and possibly a sandwich.
Don’t bother with all that protein shake stuff post ride. Heard Peter Crouch say that he was always told to eat within an hour of vigorous exercise, but that it didn’t really matter what it was you ate - just get something down yer lad!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jan 2019)

Shortandcrisp said:


> High 5 tablets in my water bottles. Porridge for breakfast, normal food when I’m out on the bike, mainly bananas, and a cafe stop on longer rides - latte and possibly a sandwich.
> Don’t bother with all that protein shake stuff post ride. Heard Peter Crouch say that he was always told to eat within an hour of vigorous exercise, but that it didn’t really matter what it was you ate - just get something down yer lad!


I read somewhere to eat within 30 minutes, which I do usually fruit and yoghurt, as your body will absorb the food much more efficiently to replenish what you’ve used during exercise. I always feel better if I follow this advice than if I eat after more than an hour.


----------



## nickAKA (10 Jan 2019)

Eat a healthy portion of pasta the night before a long ride. If you're particularly paranoid about bonking, have a portion of something like SIS rego (supposed to be for recovery but can help the night before).
During a normal <40 mile ride I'll carry a few gels & a couple of bars along with a bottle or two with hydro tabs in. I normally get home having consumed half the liquid, 1-2 gels (depending on the distance/effort) and occasionally 1 bar but better to be safe than sorry. I'll normally have a gel 10-15 minutes prior to hitting a lengthy climb if I'm anxious about it which seems to help but that could mainly be psychosomatic, who knows.
I did the Manchester 100 purely on hydro tabs, energy bars & gels no problem (but make sure your guts are happy with them before try to do that) but my first 'biggie' (120 miles, average temp about 22 degrees) I had all that plus lunch in 'spoons with a couple of pints half way round, which was nice


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2019)

Fish and chips with mushy peas work well for an evening stop. Maybe a pint or two after to keep hydrated.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2019)

Not enough. But I like to carry a Banana, a bottle of carb drink (whatever I get at an OK price, at the moment its High 5) and a gel (at the moment its High 5 too) I often only use half the bottle and maybe the banana.


----------



## Hopey (14 Jan 2019)

Thanks folks, got a few things to try. SIS tablets added to next shop.

Did 50 miles today. Porridge for breakfast, with a cheese sandwich in my jersey for lunch. Flapjack and snickers on top of that got me home okay, though my legs weakened after a 15% climb from Stow completely humped me. Was knackered for a few miles after that, got my second wind 15 miles from home but then suffered again the last 5.

Based on how I felt after 50 miles still can't see myself ever managing 100, but will keep pushing.


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2019)

Why not just have a couple of good 15-30 minute stops to rest and recover


----------



## Hopey (14 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> Why not just have a couple of good 15-30 minute stops to rest and recover



That was with stops! And stretches. Though admittedly they weren't very long.

Bike fit and going clipless will help, will have those in the next couple of months. Until then I'm just gonna get the miles in.


----------



## tom73 (14 Jan 2019)

All sounds good to me. Just need a bit trying to see what works. Try brown bread over white the carbs are more complex and work better. (Unless it was brown bread that is) ?Maybe carry another flatjack or something else may help just in case.
Maybe a bit of cross training will help. Building up the miles over time nice and steady will go a long way too.


----------



## nickAKA (15 Jan 2019)

Hopey said:


> Based on how I felt after 50 miles still can't see myself ever managing 100, but will keep pushing.



Nonsense - if you can do 50 you can do 100! Keep on training. Take your time, rest along the way, eat, drink and don't stress about it, it's not the TdF.


----------



## Globalti (29 Jan 2019)

Gels and energy bars are an extravagantly expensive way of consuming maltodextrin, their main ingredient, which is a carbohydrate. Maltodextrin is the main ingredient in all kinds of foods like packaged soup, Bisto, Complan, you name it, because it's a cheap industrial raw material sold by the tanker-load.

You can buy it less expensively from My protein.com, then add an inch or so to your bottle. Add an electrolyte tab if the weather is hot or just some fruit squash or just have it alone as it doesn't taste too bad. That will trickle-feed you with energy and prevent the bonk.


----------



## Globalti (29 Jan 2019)

I find that one bottle of water with maltodextrin is fine for staving off fatigue up to about 50 miles. For a longer sportives ride of 60 to 100 miles I'll fit a second bottle cage and carry another bottle. On a really hot day I'll carry a small plastic bag with one shot of maltodextrin and an electrolyte tab in case I need to refill a bottle. That fits easily in a jersey pocket with a spare tube, a CO2 canister, phone and some cash.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I read somewhere to eat within 30 minutes, which I do usually fruit and yoghurt, as your body will absorb the food much more efficiently to replenish what you’ve used during exercise. I always feel better if I follow this advice than if I eat after more than an hour.


Can some kind soul educate me - why is it considered important to eat so soon after exercise?

I pretty much always do as feel like it, but what would be the ill effects if you didn't, maybe with a view to retaining the calorie burn?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2019)

nickAKA said:


> I had all that plus lunch in 'spoons with a couple of pints half way round, which was nice



Now that's the idea - I did a 140 mile night and morn ride last year with a very welcome stop for breakfast/lunch in a Bury spoons - they let me take the bike in and the bar manager held the door open for me when I left with the heavily loaded thing as well. Also did a Peterborough London ride that managed to take in two spoons, a breakfast and four pints. The diet of champions 

For general cycling food, depending on how tough, I use a mixture of real food, my own cycling snack recipe, Lidl wine gums, Lidl chocolate peanuts and raisins, espresso coffee on a mini stove for really long rides, zero tabs. I used to use SIS go powder which has calories as well - I found it good but these days prefer to wolf Lidl's finest sugar creations. I do have a stock of gels but can never bring myself to use them. Sometimes carry one or two on long rides for the direst emergency but never got that far yet. Luckily I am no minimalist packer so on the long rides my motley collection of fuel goes in a red 13L ortlieb drybag on top of the bike's rack.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2019)

Hopey said:


> Thanks folks, got a few things to try. SIS tablets added to next shop.
> 
> Did 50 miles today. Porridge for breakfast, with a cheese sandwich in my jersey for lunch. Flapjack and snickers on top of that got me home okay, though my legs weakened after a 15% climb from Stow completely humped me. Was knackered for a few miles after that, got my second wind 15 miles from home but then suffered again the last 5.
> 
> Based on how I felt after 50 miles still can't see myself ever managing 100, but will keep pushing.


Don't know how old you are but I'm sure you'll get there. Just keep pedalling, eating and drinking. Avoid the bonk at all costs, never be without snacks. Have a slight concern you might be trying to carry everything in your back pockets a la roadie rules. If so, I'd get a slimline rack like the tubus fly (cheaper similar things available) and sod what anyone thinks.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> Gels and energy bars are an extravagantly expensive way of consuming maltodextrin, their main ingredient, which is a carbohydrate. Maltodextrin is the main ingredient in all kinds of foods like packaged soup, Bisto, Complan, you name it, because it's a cheap industrial raw material sold by the tanker-load.
> 
> You can buy it less expensively from My protein.com, then add an inch or so to your bottle. Add an electrolyte tab if the weather is hot or just some fruit squash or just have it alone as it doesn't taste too bad. That will trickle-feed you with energy and prevent the bonk.


Thanks for this - will investigate - may be useful - initially alarmed by the wiki entry for it which furnishes the info that it is also used as an horticultural insecticide - though sounds risk free unless you breath like an insect.


----------



## Globalti (1 Feb 2019)

If you read it you'll see that it dries sticky and glues the insects to death. It is quite sticky.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2019)

Globalti said:


> If you read it you'll see that it dries sticky and glues the insects to death. It is quite sticky.


of course I read it 
It said it kills stuff - I did think I had better check.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Can some kind soul educate me - *why is it considered important to eat so soon after exercise*?
> 
> I pretty much always do as feel like it, but what would be the ill effects if you didn't, maybe with a view to retaining the calorie burn?


It is supposed to aid recovery. The body is supposed to be desperate to take in protein and carbs at that time.

It is probably important for athletes and not so important for the rest of us.

My cousin left me a container of SIS Rego last time he visited. It is a protein/carb powder to mix with water for better post-exercise recovery. I made up a 500 mL bottle of it at the end of every hard ride and it went down well. I'm not sure how much difference it made to my recovery but it certainly took the edge of my appetite until my post-shower meal. I've run out now but I might buy some more, or make something similar out of cheaper ingredients. (I always have a big bag of Maltodextrin (carb) powder in the house so I could buy some flavoured protein powder to mix with it.)


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Feb 2019)

I had some of that recovery stuff for after long rides. Soon decided I'd rather binge on food and beer or wine before rolling into bed


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2019)

I found the more I rode longer distances the less I needed as you get used to it and your body becomes more efficient.For a 40 miler I would just take 1-2 bottles of electrolyte drink and maybe a trek bar just in case.


----------



## bbvelo (12 Feb 2019)

Dextro tablets are brilliant


----------



## Dscotty (13 Feb 2019)

I have just started using gels and I have found them really helpful over longer distances. 
I may not be an expert so i'm not sure about the actual science of it but even if its just a placebo effect and sugar rush then ill take it!
If you want some cheap ones just to try then have a look on ebay. At the moment there are some really cheap High5 energy gels in packs of 10 for half the normal price (apparently). 
If you search something like High5 Energy x10 im sure you will find them. 
As for the taste.. Nothing special and I would rather some oat cakes and a banana. But for convenience, These are definitely the ones, some quick energy without the stomach cramps I get when I eat anything else mid ride.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2019)

Nothing
Since doing a low carb diet I don’t seem to suffer from the lack of energy thing

I know I only do 15 miles each way each day but when I was carb mad if I didnt eat before setting off I would loose all ability after about 30 minutes!

Now I don’t suffer but not sure how it would be on a longer ride but no more bananas and emergency chocolate bars or what ever


----------



## BrianRichards (28 Feb 2019)

I am taking natural BCAA powder for the better build muscle tissue. And I should say that it is really helpful for the bodybuilding.
Does someone use similar supplements?
If so, what are the effects?

*Mod Note:*
Edited to remove link to shopping site.


----------



## Borderman (16 Apr 2019)

I haven't done any long rides like a lot of you guys with years of road experience but on my mtb rides, especially when I could be out for several hours, I would normally take flap jacks, any kind of cereal bar with nuts and fruits, dried fruit such as raisins and fresh fruit, usually in the form of apples and grapes. That said, I would have a backpack with some form of camelbak for hydration so there was always space to put these in.

I have tried gels and don't really like them but still keep some for emergencies. My partner, who prefers running, uses them so we always have some in the cupboard.

I love chocolate, maybe too much, but tend not to use these on warmer day for obvious reasons unless you prefer sucking the melted contents out of the wrapper.

As I'm directing my rides on roads I was wondering where does one put their food without a backpack? I have an old running bumbag, which I used the other day. Does anyone else use these and if so, any preferences?


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Apr 2019)

Get a small rack like the tubus fly.

Sod "the rules" and enjoy the ride.


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2019)

Rack pack as above. Otherwise, there are seatpacks, bags that go on the crossbar, the handlebars etc


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Apr 2019)

I keep 2-3 hours worth of food in my jersey pockets. The rest is in the top tube bag, stem bags and saddle pack or seat pack depending on my set up for the ride.

I was sent some natural bars from Veloforte. Best yet. They are massive and I planned to eat half a bar every hour and a half. They were good, so that half bar became a full bar. This weekend’s lumpy 200 was the closest I have got to perfect fuelling. I would get these again.

I also use SIS gels 30-45 mins in advance of any big climbs or if I am falling to pieces. I use SIS Rego for recovery after long days or hard turbo sessions. So far SIS is the only stuff that doesn’t induce any gastro-distress. It’s very safe.

On full day rides I need to have a proper knife and fork stop. More than that: 2 proper meals.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Apr 2019)

Borderman said:


> I love chocolate, maybe too much, but tend not to use these on warmer day for obvious reasons unless you prefer sucking the melted contents out of the wrapper.


Oh yes. No roadside / bus shelter meal is complete for me without a Ritter Sport Rum & Raisin bar for pudding. But as you say, hot weather can cause problems (both for the rider and the chocolate)

Altura rack pack btw


----------



## Borderman (17 Apr 2019)

@Blue Hills, @vickster, @Heltor Chasca Thanks for the suggestions. I think I will try a combination of saddle bag and compact frame pack to begin with and see how I get on. My rides are only short at the moment (short compared to a lot of posts I read from other members anyway) but as I increase the mileage I might go for a rack pack. The key here is to try and get used to carrying less and only what I really need as I used to carry too much on my mtb rides. I think I am going to try the Veloforte mixed starter set for fuelling my body, they look pretty good.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2019)

For tomorrow's 400km ride I will have a packet of shortbread and three packets of crisps. About every 3-4 hours we will stop for a sit down etc. The snacks are just for having if running a bit low before a stop. The crisps are good for topping up salt levels if necessary. It sits in a rack pack unless I am snacking on them in which case some short bread fingers may be in a rear pocket.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (18 Apr 2019)

I like the veloforte bars. Expensive, but they taste so good!


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Apr 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I like the veloforte bars. Expensive, but they taste so good!


Am afraid just the name of those things puts me off/makes me doubtful.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Apr 2019)

The vegan ones are the best!


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Fish and chips with mushy peas work well for an evening stop. Maybe a pint or two after to keep hydrated.








Are you Alf Tupper.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Apr 2019)

Porridge for breakfast and then ham rolls and coffee at the café stop. I drink really weak lemon squash with a teaspoon of sugar and half a teaspoon of salt. None of the above yields any performance but I usually manage to get to the end. I sometimes gobble a KitKat when there are only a few miles to go. I rehydrate with beer.


----------



## nickAKA (29 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Idai Makaya (did LEL in an Elliptigo) gives a masterclass in scientific nutrition.
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/idaimakaya/status/1119195887849361408?s=19




Up voting on pork pies... if I'm out for a couple of hours I travel light but I'll be craving pork pies when I get home.


----------



## gazza81 (7 May 2019)

I done my longest ride this weekend gone at 41 miles, i took a cheese and pickle sandwich and winegums

Cut the sandwich in 4 and at 1hr 30min and every 45mins after had a square of Sandwich and 2 winegums
Seemed to work fine for me, i dont want to have too much suger i would rather have food if i can get away with it, that might change as im still new to cycling.
That was at 630am with a bowl of granola 15mins before leaving.
3350ft elevation too


----------



## mjr (7 May 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I like the veloforte bars. Expensive, but they taste so good!


Half a pianoforte in every bar?


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 May 2019)

An expensive(fish) option but Rapha Cargo shorts are ossum for carrying gels and bars.

As for eating stuff have been converted to Torq gels and bars(have them in the shop)which tate nice and don't seem to give me any stomach issues which other brands have done;you should be able to try the gels at a Torq dealer who has the tasting station.


----------



## nickAKA (10 May 2019)

Elybazza61 said:


> An expensive(fish) option but Rapha Cargo shorts are ossum for carrying gels and bars.



How robust are those pockets? They look a bit delicate to me... next time I'm in town I'm going to nip to the clubhouse to see them in the flesh but I'm pretty sure that will result in a purchase of some description!


----------



## Blue Hills (10 May 2019)

Elybazza61 said:


> An expensive(fish) option but Rapha Cargo shorts are ossum for carrying gels and bars.



well I've heard that Rapha gear is so fetching that folk will just queue up to eat your shorts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 May 2019)

Chicken or egg fried rice or noodles are also a favourite evening snack on an audax. I take a spork on longer rides for just such purposes.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 May 2019)

nickAKA said:


> How robust are those pockets? They look a bit delicate to me... next time I'm in town I'm going to nip to the clubhouse to see them in the flesh but I'm pretty sure that will result in a purchase of some description!



So far they have been fine;should be ok for light stuff like gels etc and probably ok for arm warmers.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

I am rehydrating with V&V right now.


----------



## vickster (10 May 2019)

screenman said:


> I am rehydrating with V&V right now.


Double neat vodka?


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Double neat vodka?



How did you know?


----------



## vickster (10 May 2019)

screenman said:


> How did you know?


Cos you’re a pi$$head?


----------



## screenman (10 May 2019)

vickster said:


> Cos you’re a pi$$head?



Only on two days a week, the other 6 tea total.


----------



## bluezelos (27 May 2019)

My recent buys from Wiggle have contained small free bags of Haribo's. I take it these are to be used as a sugar fix?


----------



## mjr (27 May 2019)

bluezelos said:


> My recent buys from Wiggle have contained small free bags of Haribo's. I take it these are to be used as a sugar fix?


Tyre boots, more like. Tough as.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2019)

Back in my running days I remember a guy on the net did some Hard Sums to worked out how much water to drink per jelly baby to get an isotonic jelly baby intake.

I don't remember the answer. I think it was something like a one and a half good swigs per JB


----------

